# Welches 3D für Games und wie anfangen?



## pyr0t0n (21. Mai 2008)

Aloah,

also ich möchte so langsam auch mal in die 3D Welt abtauchen aber in richtung Spieleprogrammierung.

Was nimm ich da am besten für? Habe mal die Suche benutzt aber da findet man überweigend nur geteilte meinungen.

Dann die nächste frage wenn man mir dann eine der APIs empfohlen hat. Wie fang ich dann an also wenn ihr tuts dazu habt dann raus damit.


Mfg
pyr0


----------



## Evil-Devil (21. Mai 2008)

Gamedev, Nehe, Gamasutra, FlipCode, Google und halt Java


----------



## Templon (22. Mai 2008)

XNA mit C# wäre auch noch eine gute Möglichkeit


----------



## pyr0t0n (22. Mai 2008)

und welche der tausend 3D APIs ist am besten geeignet für die Spiele Section ?


----------



## Templon (22. Mai 2008)

Musst du selber entscheiden was dir am besten passt.


----------



## EgonOlsen (22. Mai 2008)

Was genau möchtest du denn machen? Quake5? Ein 3D-Tetris im Applet? Irgendwas dazwischen?


----------



## pyr0t0n (22. Mai 2008)

eher was dazwischen. im grunde würde ich mich gerne mit Techdemos beschäftigen. Leider ist es in der Szene etwas Ruhig geworden aber hier hab ich mal nen bsp

http://www.scene.org/dog/downloads.html

oder

http://www.farbrausch.de/


----------



## EgonOlsen (22. Mai 2008)

Also für Techdemos solltest du dich meiner Ansicht nach direkt mit OpenGL beschäftigen. Also entweder www.lwjgl.org oder jogl.dev.java.net. Da musst du dann allerdings so ziemlich alles selber machen.


----------



## pyr0t0n (22. Mai 2008)

naja kann ja nicht unbedingt verkehrt sein von anfang an gleich das komplette zu lernen anstatt imer mit "abgespeckten" versionen zu hantieren ^^


----------



## der JoJo (22. Mai 2008)

dann nimm am besten auch gleich c++ dazu ...


----------

